# Samsung Guru-E2152 Application installer



## dikudik (May 1, 2011)

Hi
i bought Samsung Guru-Dual 35 Model no: E-2152
i tried to install opera mini browser on the same phone
but i am not able to locate how to install any software application on this mobile

i also downloaded samsung pc studio from samsung mobile site but it too not having any option to install any software which i need to install on phone

kindly guide and help for the sane


----------



## AndroidFan (May 1, 2011)

Transfer the Jar files to the memory card. Then use the phones file manager to go to that file and open it to install.


----------



## dikudik (May 1, 2011)

i was not able to locate file manager in phone so i did it but unable to find file anager


----------

